
Feature request for HN: Make it easier to see new comments on popular posts - truetaurus
I recently asked a question on Hacker News and got some good feedback, but as it got more popular it became so hard to follow. New comments were added but they are so hard to find.<p>POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS:<p>&gt; Sort comments by date.<p>&gt; Visually represent recent comments better - like maybe the dates should be darker for recent comments and lights for older.<p>&gt; Highlight new comments since last view.<p>Any other ideas?
======
truetaurus
Just thought that would be a great idea for a chrome plugin for anyone looking
to build something ;) Sorting or highlighting somehow

